# CD - CD+ DVD - DVD + whats the difference please?



## RosyM (Jan 31, 2006)

Can you give me a quick piece of advice regarding discs.
My burner is and + and - device. I have always bought + Cds and Dvds without thinking
Now I recorded a tv show on my tv card on the computer Was an mpg I tried to put it on a Cd disc but at the last minute it said I need a Cd - R disc instead Something I have never bought as never needed them before

Whats the difference please and do I need to buy them too?
How do I know what to use for burning Mp3s, video photos etc?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

DVD's come in two different formats, + and -, here is a good explanation http://www.videohelp.com/dvd. However CD's only come in one format and in the notation CD-R, the - is just a hyphen. There is no such thing as CD+R.

If you want to burn an mpg file, you should probably use a DVD unless you're trying to make a VCD http://www.videohelp.com/vcd. The drawback of a VCD is that it only holds 700 MB, which is pretty small for most video files.


----------



## RosyM (Jan 31, 2006)

This was the message i got when I tried to use a cd + to burn.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What software are you using to burn with, what kind of disc are you trying to burn and what steps did you take before you got this message? What is the make and model of the burner you are using? What version of Windows do you have?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Look at the the box on the right that says "Optical media types" and click one to learn more.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD


----------

